# What is The Best Exercise For Losing Weight ????  A study & info



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2011)

When it comes to losing weight, slow down! Walk, do not run. 

Researchers from Aristotle University in Thessaloniki, Greece found that a brisk walk is better than a fast run when it comes to weight loss, although higher intensity workouts will result in more muscle mass, reports Reuters Health.

The only way you will lose weight is to burn more calories than you consume. But does the intensity of a workout make a difference in the proportion of fat and lean tissue? That is, how does a brisk walk that burns 370 calories differ from an intense run that burns the same number of calories?

The study: Fourteen women were randomly assigned to one of two exercise routines that lasted for three months. The first group exercised on a treadmill at a moderate pace four times a week, while the other group also worked out on a treadmill at a more vigorous rate four times a week. The only difference in the two routines was the speed of the workout. The duration of the workouts were set so women in both groups each burned 370 calories during their exercise time.

The results: After three months of these treadmill workouts, all the women lost weight; however, the women who were in the lower-intensity group lost more weight. This group shed on average 7 pounds, compared with the higher-intensity group that lost on average 4 pounds. It's important to note that the runners did retain more muscle mass than those who walked briskly, but they may have done this because they lost more weight. The low-intensity group lost less than half a pound in fat-free mass, while the high-intensity group gained about a pound in fat-free mass, reports Reuters.

Why did the runners lose less weight than the walkers? Lead study author Dr. Vassilis Mougios blamed it on two factors: 

The intensity of their workouts led them to eat more afterwards.

The workouts were so draining that they relaxed more during their leisure time.
Remember, there is no one "magic exercise," cautions Mougios. He told Reuters Health that the greatest fitness benefits come from mixing moderate and vigorous exercise with strength training. In other words, walk, run and lift weights. 
The findings were published in the International Journal of Sports Medicine.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 28, 2012)

thomasjack said:


> Important points are raised and beneficial for those who are newly enter in body building field. It is right that we have to burn more calories as we use. Great combination are matched between both eating and work out. Foods are the source of calories, energy and workout is a way to control & use of these calories. This post have great knowledge for me.
> 
> Memphis Boot Camp



I'm going to take your girlfriend behind the woodshed and show her my special secret.


----------



## Rip (Sep 28, 2012)

It's a great article and I've heard and read this many times. 
I hate when they refer to it as weight, as opposed to fat. Most of us want to lose weight, only if it's in the form of body fat. If you're losing body fat, it's possible you could maintain or increase muscle weight at the same tme. 
Too often, people are obsessed with a scale, but you might reach you're "target weight" and still look bad in the mirror. 
BMI goes by weight / height and according to BMI, I'm obese. I'm definitely not obese. LOL.


----------



## corvettels3 (Sep 28, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'm going to take your girlfriend behind the woodshed and show her my special secret.



thats funny bro..


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 28, 2012)

Rip said:


> It's a great article and I've heard and read this many times.
> I hate when they refer to it as weight, as opposed to fat. Most of us want to lose weight, only if it's in the form of body fat. If you're losing body fat, it's possible you could maintain or increase muscle weight at the same tme.
> Too often, people are obsessed with a scale, but you might reach you're "target weight" and still look bad in the mirror.
> BMI goes by weight / height and according to BMI, I'm obese. I'm definitely not obese. LOL.



Been getting that BMI bullocks for years, Mate. According to their measures (I'm 6'), I'm supposed to weight only something like 160 Lbs   I routinely point out that I've got pronounced abs, a 34" waist (abs are thick) and carry a bit of muscle mass. The BMI folk simply can't make that leap.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 29, 2012)

thomasjack said:


> Important points are raised and beneficial for those who are newly enter in body building field. It is right that we have to burn more calories as we use. Great combination are matched between both eating and work out. Foods are the source of calories, energy and workout is a way to control & use of these calories. This post have great knowledge for me.
> 
> Memphis Boot Camp



If ever I see you near or around a playground or park, I will cut you off at the knees.


----------



## theminister (Nov 22, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> When it comes to losing weight, slow down! Walk, do not run.
> 
> Researchers from Aristotle University in Thessaloniki, Greece found that a brisk walk is better than a fast run when it comes to weight loss, although higher intensity workouts will result in more muscle mass, reports Reuters Health.
> 
> ...



Thats true unless you do HIIT. Could be argumentative, but just cant beat a good old sweat session!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 22, 2012)

I love to run! Burns the most cals and my body responds well to it. Cal counting is the best way to drop fat though . If ur strict with cal counting and do cardio u will drop lbs no problem I use myfitnesspal.com they also have apps for android iphone


----------



## Jada (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice post gym, I like to do a brisk walk instead of running.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 22, 2012)

Swimming and basketball for me


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Swimming and basketball for me[/QUOTE
> 
> Beat me to it, I love basketball.  I suck at it but it works..


----------



## Hollywood72 (Nov 24, 2012)

I wish I liked running. I'd rather vomit diarrhea than run though.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 24, 2012)

Nothing beats rowing.....


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 24, 2012)

Burpees.....not for the faint of heart of for those that are simply afraid.


----------



## Georgia (Nov 24, 2012)

Best cardio is standing up sex. Sweat like a motherfucker....only downside is the insatiable craving for ice cream afterwards kind of kills what you've lost


----------



## Rip (Nov 24, 2012)

She has to be petite. LOL.

Walking on a treadmill with and incline is a great fat burner


----------



## Georgia (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes...but running hard sprints and putting on muscle mass will KEEP the fat off longer and more effectively from what I've read.

Muscle burns fat/calories. So I prefer my girl to sprint


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 21, 2012)

I hate to run, I loathe it.  My wife got on a kick with it a couple months ago, wanted to run with her in morning, meh so I did.  Knees and ankles began to ache after a bit.  However I was up to running three miles every other morning.  What works for me is usually a nice 5 round progression like ( 12 boxs jumps, 10 chins, 25 db swings, tire flips then sprint about 50yrds, rest 30 sec and repeat 5x)  I'll walk when I need to go places, and I'll run if I'm chasing your ass.


----------

